# Cruel Intentions on ABCFamily



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, I am clearly not prudish, I think that adults should watch what they want. but when I turned to ABCFamily it was showing Cruel Intentions. Am I the only one to think that this is inappropriate. I am not talking about the nudity, but the very premise of the show being aired on a family channel at 8 PM. If it were on Lifetime, it would be different. The blackness of the show bothers me when aimed at children. It is a mean movie.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree with you wkomorow. Another thing I noticed was during a free preview that Dish Network had one weeked of HBO and SHOWTIME that a movie from 1979 called Hair was on. We was flipping through the channels and nudity came on instantly. The rating of the movie was PG!!!!! Women were talking about women and men were talking about men and singing about them in too much of a friendly way. Movies such as this can create bad thoughts in children's minds and make them think these kind of things are ok.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

I have no problem with nudity on television; innocent nudity is certainly better for children then violence. I also have no problem with mean-spirited shows being on television. I do have a problem with mean-spirited shows on a "family" channel. If Cruel Intentions were on Lifetime, I would not have given it a second thought. But, we expect certain channels to be kid friendly and ABCFamily is one of those. I do not expect to see that kind of show on this network. What network executive in his/her right mind sees this as family entertainment.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I won't go into all the reasons why that movie is disturbing to me, but...

NO, it definitely doesn't belong on ABCFamily. :nono2: 

Some of the things that ABC/Disney passes for so-called 'family' entertainment are certainly questionable, and that's not the first thing I've questioned from that particular channel. (Can't think what the others are off the top of my head.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was wondering if I was the only one noticing things like that... I saw that Cruel Intentions was on last night... I've seen Blazing Saddles on as well on ABC Family.

When it was the original Family Channel, it was largely religious programming mixed with family entertainment.

Then it was FOX Family for what seemed like only a couple of months... and then/now ABC Family.

I am definately not a prude, but I believe in people watching what they want, and being able to screen out what they don't want... and I often find myself looking at the ABC Family lineup and scratching my head wondering how it passes for "family" even when censored.

Even though I'm not offended, sometimes I want to watch things that are for a family audience... and I liked the idea of a channel having that available... but it seems now you can't tell.

It's also interesting, and was when I was growing up... seeing how the movie ratings had little to do with anything. I remember lots of PG movies having nudity and language then they pushed for the PG-13 rating to give a new class... but movies already rated with the old system carry their old rating.

'course the ratings mean very little anyway. I much prefer a synopsis of what the movie is about and a brief statement about nudity/violence/sex/whatever to make a more informed decision. And of course in doubt, don't watch something in mixed/family company until you've watched it alone first to see if it meets the family criteria.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Laverne said:


> I won't go into all the reasons why that movie is disturbing to me, but...
> 
> NO, it definitely doesn't belong on ABCFamily. :nono2:
> 
> Some of the things that ABC/Disney passes for so-called 'family' entertainment are certainly questionable, and that's not the first thing I've questioned from that particular channel. (Can't think what the others are off the top of my head.)


Yeah, can't remember what it was but we were watching a show on ABC family and they started showing previews for the up coming shows and I was blown away by the trash that they had in their line-up. I think we were watching AFHV. That show never gets old!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

If you like the show, they just released a DVD with Bergeron's first season, plus a recap show that clips from the first ten years of the show when Sagat and Fuentes were the hosts.

My kids (an 11 year old and a 6 year old) like most of it, but when people get hurt (the crotch bonks and other mishaps) they look disturbed like "that isn't funny". That's a good sign. No bullies in my midst, since they don't like watching others get hurt for laughs.


----------

